
MacOS Unified Log: why, what and how - chmaynard
https://eclecticlight.co/2018/03/19/macos-unified-log-1-why-what-and-how/
======
makecheck
On the one hand, logs seem clearly more capable. On the other, every single
change they made was objectively worse when debugging.

I have a multi-process tool, and subprocess logs no longer appear _at all_
(much less in chronological order with parent process messages) so in a
separate window I must set up a log stream specially configured to try to
dredge those up.

They have this notion of “privacy” in logs now, meaning even the messages you
_do_ see will frequently withhold vital details unless you remember to first
change settings to show private data.

I have a few side commands and short-cuts in the shell to fiddle all these
knobs. It’s just annoying, frankly; it’s like someone replaced the steering
wheel and dashboard of your car with “request steering control” and “request
speed info” buttons.

And to top it all off, for like a month their fancy new logs spat out “Month
13” complaints, despite being improved. I couldn’t find ANY way to turn those
off with the 4,000 new knobs available to me.

------
jcrben
It's not really clear if the author views this as an improvement. To me, it
seems like needless churn - another reason I'd like to get off Mac.

~~~
tracker1
IT kind of is... I'm using several Adobe products at work (automating InDesign
Server, I know, ewww), so it's windows or mac... running mac for laptop, work
laptop is also a mac... my desktop is now a hackintosh.

